# Transportation



## jayquiambao (14 Feb 2013)

Whoever had experience at BMQ... What is the cheapest way to get to the Montreal Trudeau airport from CFLRS?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Feb 2013)

Read the question wrong.......  :facepalm: 

Commercial Transport:

This method includes any means of travel other than a personal motor vehicle which requires the purchasing of tickets. This includes airplane, train, bus and taxis. Candidates arriving by commercial transport will transit through the Montreal area by either Montreal Trudeau Airport, Berri-UQAM bus depot or the Dorval Train Station. From these transit points, candidates must then reach the Montreal-Trudeau airport to take the designated shuttle bus according to this timetable:
shuttle bus departures from Montreal Airport to Saint-Jean Garrison on Saturdays at:
3 :00 pm
8 :00 pm
Candidates living in the Montreal area can travel by personal means to Trudeau Montreal Airport in order to take the shuttle bus at the prescribed hours. Nevertheless, it is important that you inform your recruiting center of your intentions for coordination purposes.
Trudeau Montreal Airport:

Once at Montreal Airport, wait for an instructor in uniform in the vicinity of the domestic luggage carousel. An instructor in uniform (as well as a CFLRS poster put in place by the instructor to identify the assembly point) will be at the location for these timings:

2 :00 pm Saturday
7 :00 pm Saturday
Dorval train station:

If you arrive at the train station between 6:00 am and 6:30 pm on Saturdays, you are to use the Via AirConnect shuttle service to make your way to the assembly point at the airport (free with your train ticket if you are coming from a western destination, or some expenses will be necessary for the service if you are coming from an eastern destination). This shuttle will be parked in front of the train station and runs between the airport and the train station on a regular basis. Once at the airport, you are to get to the arrival domestic luggage carousel to link up with the instructor at the assembly point. An instructor in uniform will be in place (as well as a CFLRS poster put in place by the instructor to identify the assembly point) at these timings:
2 :00 pm Saturday
7 :00 pm Saturday
Berri-UQAM bus depot:

If you arrive at the bus depot between 6:00 am and 6:00 pm on Saturdays, you are to use the airport shuttle service ($14 - service every 20 minutes) to get to the assembly point at the airport. Once at the airport, you are to get to the arrival (domestic) luggage carousel to link up with the instructor at the assembly point. An instructor in uniform will be in place (as well as a CFLRS poster put in place by the instructor to identify the assembly point) at these timings:
2 :00 pm Saturday
7 :00 pm Saturday
You are responsible to verify the departure timings. If the shuttle bus is not present at the designated hours, contact CFLRS' Duty Staff at  (450) 358-7099 ext. 7229 for further instructions, before deciding to take a taxi.
Candidates who are arriving via commercial transport before 6:00 am or after 7:00 pm on Saturday will be required to take a taxi to CFLRS which will cost them approx $90 (keep the receipt to claim it later). Your recruitment center should warn you ahead of time if you will not be arriving during business hours. If there is more than one person taking the taxi, it is the candidate's obligation to pool as many people as possible in the taxi


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Feb 2013)

The OP asked what was the cheapest way to get _to_ Montreal _from_ CFLRS.  Not the other way around.   

I suspect the OP is looking at weekend leave travel plans.


----------



## Tollis (14 Feb 2013)

There is a bus that goes from the St.Jean bus station to Montreal and back again.  Its only a few dollars.  
Other then that its a taxi which is about $70-$80.  
Or you could always see if any of your course mates travel to or through when you need to go.


----------



## SentryMAn (15 Feb 2013)

When I was there I always traveled by Public transit, then it was $8/way and the station is about a 45min walk from the Mega.  It takes about 45mins to get to downtown Montreal too.


----------

